# PRTA Ronan MT



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a reminder that the Dow and a rotation will be used for the minor stakes. the start numbers will be posted soon as we have them


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

start numbers are: Open 24, Amateur 41, Qualifying 29, Derby 12


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

some updates from the chairman:
the first 10 dogs in the major stakes will run in order.
locations are listed in the premium and will be signed from the vicinity of the 44 Bar on Highway 93 and Red Horn Rd
reminder - bring your own chairs and drinks to the tail gate party. location of tailgate is on Kicking Horse Rd - turn east/toward the mountains at the blinking light on highway 93 just north of the 9 Pipes area. location is about 1/2 mile east of the highway and will be marked. it will start about 6:00, bring your money for raffle tickets!


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

test dog for open/friday & amateur/saturday will be at 7:45


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Any derby callbacks available???


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

4th series of the derby will start saturday morning at 8:00. call backs to the 4th are 1,2,3,7,9,12,13,16,17,19,21,23,24,25,26,28,29


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Latest info from the open:Open test dog will run at 7:15. dogs left to run will run in order. starting with #11


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Derby results 1
1 - Q -Malhiot; 2- Crush Grammer & Hartl; 3 Stevie - Bellow; 4 - Bella - Bollman; RJ - Paul - Enmon
Jam's; 2,9,12,13,19,23,24,26


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

AM callbacks after first series

5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 23, 27, 32, 34, 35, 36, 44, 50, 53, 57, 58

Dog 12 starts LB


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur LB was scrapped ( wind did not cooperate). 

Dog 23 will start in the morning 8:00, at the Millers property, ~ .7 miles off the highway on Redhorn on left.


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Sunday open test dog will run at 7:45, near the motorhome.dogs back to the open water blind are 1,8,12,21,22,25,26,32,35,37,38,39,42,43,56,58,59,62,64,69,72

found at the amateur: water jug and small purple-ish bowl - see vicky to claim


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Any info on the qual


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (8 dogs):

9, 11, 12, 18, 32, 44, 50, 53

Dog #9 starts


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Zoe - Gardave
2nd - Glacier - Gruber
3rd - Lucy - Fulgoni
4th - Jones - Sloane
RJ - Trek - Myers

JAMs: 44, 50, 53


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice job Jeff and Glacier.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Terry, thank you. I am still in shock.
Congratulations to Sydney, Debbie, Florence, Judy, Judy, Ron, and Sharon.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Nicely done Trek & Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Jeff, way to go! You too, Judy!


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Long hot and smoky weekend. Thanks to everyone who made the trial a success
Open results:dog/owner
1 - Abbey/Morrison, 2 - Ben/Aul, 3 - Zoe/Gardave, 4 - Ghost/Nikki Taylor RJ - Andy/Wistrom
JAMs - 8,26,35,38,43,58,59,62

Qualifying results:
1 - Beezy/Weber, 2 - Zumi/Garrison, 3 - Gage - Reasoner, 4 - Tyson/Westfall, RJ - Grizzly/Mitchell
JAMs 4,5,16,17,18,26


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Hey, David, that Abbey is something, hmmm? Pretty good for a house dog. Congratulations


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go Jeff & Glacier!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Fantastic Lucy and Debbie! She is on a role.


----------

